# She's bald down there (if you know what I mean)



## sabbath999 (Mar 8, 2008)

Well... actually, she has no hair at all... it was a skin disease. She's a nice chimp though.







D300, 70-200 VR, TC-17, 1/400s, f/8.0, ISO800, 210mm


----------



## ~Stella~ (Mar 8, 2008)

No pic.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 8, 2008)

Poor thing!  Must make her more susceptible to the cold.

Nice shot though. The exposure on the face is so sharp.


----------



## Ajay (Mar 8, 2008)

Aww, poor girl.  It's amazing to see the muscles that are usually hiding underneath all that fur though.  Great shot!


----------



## ~Stella~ (Mar 8, 2008)

I can see it now.

Wow - she looks quite surreal - almost like a sculpture like that, poor thing.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 9, 2008)

Oooh poor thing!


----------



## osirus (Mar 10, 2008)

Great pic!

Hes cute, yet  pretty creepy  lol looks like something out of a movie.


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, that is an amazing shot. It is such a different view of a chimpanzee that I've never seen.

Her arms look exactly like any body builder or weight lifter's arms (besides the color of course)

How can you not look at that pic and see the resemblance to humans? The muscle structure in the arms is the exact same! (sorry to get all evolutionary, but I don't remember evolution being a prohibited subject!)


----------



## Sarah23 (Mar 10, 2008)

wow! that a interesting shot! Ive never seen one like that!


----------



## JackkBox (Mar 10, 2008)

Very nice.  I feel terrible for her.  Good job with the photography aspect but do you know if the skin disease is painful for her?   =(


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Mar 11, 2008)

sabbath999 said:


> Well... actually, she has no hair at all... it was a skin disease. She's a nice chimp though.
> 
> 
> D300, *70-200 VR*, TC-17, 1/400s, f/8.0, ISO800, *210mm*


 
How did you do that?  lens or focal length typo?


very nice capture either way though.


----------



## sabbath999 (Mar 11, 2008)

Tennessee Landscape said:


> How did you do that?  lens or focal length typo?



The TC-17 is the Nikon Tele-converter that extends the focal range of the 70-200 up to to 340mm.

It works pretty well, is fairly sharp, and both the autofocus and VR still work with the 1.7 (the VR doesn't work with the 1.4 and the 2.0 TC's because they are older designs).

The aperture is reduced to 4.5 maximum.

I didn't need it for this particular shot, but I left it on because changing it in and out is a pain if you do it 40 times a day.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Mar 11, 2008)

sabbath999 said:


> The TC-17 is the Nikon Tele-converter that extends the focal range of the 70-200 up to to 340mm.
> 
> It works pretty well, is fairly sharp, and both the autofocus and VR still work with the 1.7 (the VR doesn't work with the 1.4 and the 2.0 TC's because they are older designs).
> 
> ...


 

Oh, sorry...I did not know the TC-17 was a teleconverter.   "TC"  DUH,  I get it now.  LOL


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice shot. That chimp is buff, wow. I had no idea chimps were that strong! Wicked sharp exposure. Good stuff!


----------



## kundalini (Mar 11, 2008)

^^  A chimp will make mince meat of you.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 11, 2008)

kundalini said:


> ^^  A chimp will make mince meat of you.



Yeah, I'm 'fraid so. Luckily I don't hang out with chimps anymore...

Too much monkey business.


----------



## niforpix (Mar 13, 2008)

Holy sh*t! Look at the forearms on that bad boy!


----------



## sabbath999 (Mar 13, 2008)

niforpix said:


> Holy sh*t! Look at the forearms on that bad boy!



Girl.


----------



## malis111 (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, arnold-like arms.


----------



## DPW2007 (Mar 14, 2008)

Poor thing  Great capture though!

David


----------



## Dioboleque (Mar 14, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> Wow, that is an amazing shot. It is such a different view of a chimpanzee that I've never seen.
> 
> Her arms look exactly like any body builder or weight lifter's arms (besides the color of course)
> 
> How can you not look at that pic and see the resemblance to humans? The muscle structure in the arms is the exact same! (sorry to get all evolutionary, but I don't remember evolution being a prohibited subject!)


 
You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 14, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> Wow, that is an amazing shot. It is such a different view of a chimpanzee that I've never seen.
> 
> Her arms look exactly like any body builder or weight lifter's arms (besides the color of course)
> 
> How can you not look at that pic and see the resemblance to humans? The muscle structure in the arms is the exact same! (sorry to get all evolutionary, but I don't remember evolution being a prohibited subject!)




Check out the arms on a Male Kangaroo, they also resemble human arms. 


As for the shot, Pretty cool, I've never seen a hairless ape.


----------



## domromer (Mar 14, 2008)

This is such a cool photo. I've shown it to a ton of people.

The muscles are mind boggling. What must a gorilla be like!


----------



## sabbath999 (Mar 14, 2008)

domromer said:


> This is such a cool photo. I've shown it to a ton of people.
> 
> The muscles are mind boggling. What must a gorilla be like!


----------

